# Maximize new Explorer windows



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Is there a way to make new Internet Explorer windows start out maximized. For example, when I click on a link that opens a new window, it starts out small and in the center of the screen.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

They need to be resized manually:

Start IE, right click any link on a web page, and select Open in a New Window.
Go back to the first IE window you opened and close it.
Return to the second window and manually drag it to fill the screen.
(Do not use the maximize button, for that's a temporary setting that will not be retained.)

Now press the Ctrl button, and close this second window, holding the Ctrl button depressed, using 'close' in the File menu (important!).
All windows should now open maximized. 

Good luck,


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

It works! Thanx


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi Tonyklein........I want to compliment you on this excellent
"maximizing tip".

I have tried many versions of this Tip from different forums and
they never worked after the first one.

Yours was the first and only one that has worked.

Thank you very much and I hope others see this Tip because it
saves a lot of time.

Again....many thanks. Hope you don't mind if I post questions to you in the future.

Have a good day!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome. I'm glad to hear it worked for you.

However, don't post questions to me personally, but post them at the board instead..

A lot of very smart and knowledgeable people hang out here.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi TonyKlein........I meant to say that I would be looking for your
postings. I wouldn't post a question to you personally.

Your right....there are a lot of very knowledgeable people on this
forum.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------



## natehong (Aug 4, 2002)

this doesnt really work for me
if you right click and click open in new window it opens a window in the minimized format, it looks maximized but it is only the biggest size in the minimized format. am i doin something wrong??


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by natehong:_
> *this doesnt really work for me
> if you right click and click open in new window it opens a window in the minimized format, it looks maximized but it is only the biggest size in the minimized format. am i doin something wrong?? *


Hi natehong......you have to follow tonyklein"s directions very carefully and it works.
You have to right click on a "hot link" and then a menu drops down > click on "open in a new window">close the first window>
manually drag the second window to fill the screen>press Ctrl and keep depressed while you use the "close" button in the "File"
menu.
That my understanding......good luck. If you have trouble give me a buzz.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

great tip...I'm gonna make sure this one makes it's way around the internet


----------



## natehong (Aug 4, 2002)

when i open internet explorer it opens up maximized but if i use the right-click --> "open in new window" it doesnt come out maximized


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand.......the above procedure applies when you open a window that is not maximum size.
In the first small window that is where you right click on "a hot link" and then follow the above procedure.
Good luck! Keep trying......Let me know.


----------



## natehong (Aug 4, 2002)

if i use the "open in new window", the new window doesnt open up maximized.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

The "new window" is not supposed to be maximized. Drag it manually until it is maximized and then press Ctrl button while you close the window from the file menu.


----------



## idieH (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't get it to work.
I have a page
right click on a link
chose "open in a new window"
i close the first page
and make the second big by draging it big with the lil arrows
then i press ctrl
and hold it down while i click "file" and "close"

then i try doing the "open in a new window"-thing again
but the new window is still small.....  
what am i doing wrong

i have internet explorer 5.5 btw

idi


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi IdieH.....Did you use the "close" button on the "File" drop-down menu? For some reason you have to use that CLOSE.

Good luck!


----------



## idieH (Aug 23, 2002)

yes i did
the one at the bottom of the file-menu


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Yes.....that's the right close. 
It must not work on all browers.
Here is a more reliable one that always works:

When the window opens "small"........double left-click on the "title" at the top of the screen and bingo....full size.
Try it and let me know.


----------



## idieH (Aug 23, 2002)

it gets maximized, but others don't 
i hate having to maximize the windows all the time


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Try this one: Click on the icon in the left-hand corner of the "Title Bar". Click on "size"... use "sizing tool" to maximize.


----------



## findmatt77 (Oct 1, 2002)

A little clarification in terminology is necessary here. The previously mentioned sizing tip is a great trick, but your window still will not be "maximized." It will be bigger and nearly full-screen size, but not "maximized."

That may sound nit-picky, but "Natehong" is correct. He's doing everything correctly. His new window still isn't maximized. 

A window is only maximized when the middle grey box in the upper right hand corner(between the _ and X) displays 2 overlapping windows.

To my knowledge there isn't a way to open new windows maximized, so you have to settle for windows that are stretched to the edge of your desktop.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by findmatt77:_
> *
> To my knowledge there isn't a way to open new windows maximized, so you have to settle for windows that are stretched to the edge of your desktop. *


there are a coupla ways...the last one works for everybody, but try the first one first;

all right...try this, I believe this will work for almost eveybody, a coupla people I gave this to have had good results...i personally have used it for some time now, and it's flawless;

hit windows key+e...(explorer, obviously)

now, get maximized, now save the view to all folders, (you know how to do this)

next, hold control, and close the window.

for good measure, open windows explorer again, (this time it will open maximized), save to all folders again, and close again holding the control button

explorer is obviously integral to ie, and settings have better stick when they're done from here...let me know how long this lasts for ya

if that doesn't do the trick the following should;

Backup these RegKeys.

1:[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\BagMRU]

2:[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags]

After that you must delete them

restart windows


----------



## findmatt77 (Oct 1, 2002)

As much as I hate to, I _have_ altered my registry before. But what do you mean by "backup these regkeys"? In the past, I've added things to the registry....


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

Get "AutoSizer" -- a FREE utility!

http://www.southbaypc.com/AutoSizer/


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

findmatt - you might as well backup the whole registry as opposed to individual keys.
Here's some advice I was given a while back (paraphrased a little):



> From Bryan.
> 
> Creating a true backup of registry:
> Start > Run
> ...


Gram


----------



## ddraigcoch (Mar 3, 2001)

The method of dragging the second window to full size, then closing the first should work. However, an alternative way is to right click your IE shortcut, select Properties & in the Run box, ensure it's set to Maximised.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by findmatt77:_
> *As much as I hate to, I have altered my registry before. But what do you mean by "backup these regkeys"? In the past, I've added things to the registry.... *


anytime I suggest deleting a registry entry, I want you to back it up...just in case


----------



## findmatt77 (Oct 1, 2002)

Got it: backup the registry, and then delete those keys.

One problem. After "Windows" folder I don't have a subfolder "ShellNoRoam." I'm using Win98SE.

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\BagMRU]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\Bags]


----------



## tom2e (Oct 6, 2002)

Great tip, but, how do I start a new thread for a completely different problem?

Tom Lascsak


----------



## tom2e (Oct 6, 2002)

Great tip, something I've always wanted to know. How do I start a new thread for a different problem?

Tom Lascsak


----------



## wtenkrooden (Oct 13, 2002)

Cool Stuff. The manual drag works, but only if you right click and choose "open in a new window". Is there a way to make the same happen if you hold in 'SHIFT" and left click a link? The same small window appears.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Hello tom2e

To start a new thread

Go to Forums Home

Chose the forum you want (say Windows 98, etc.)

at the top right hand side of the page you will see a little box entitled new thread - just click that and away you go!

T2


----------

